# 1970 endura bumper alignment



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

My 70 gto bumper sags quite a bit. I was suprised to see it got worse when I jacked it up. I noticed both "hooks" at the top of the bumper were not attached to the "hooks" on the support. It looks like there should be some sort of bushing there. I didn't try to reattach the top of the bumper yet. Any tips on this or other alignment help? Thanks


----------

